# Spanish bank account



## Beachandy (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi all. Can anyone give me current up to date details on what documents I need to open a Spanish bank account. I do not have a NIE at the moment because I do not have a Spanish address, I do not have a Spanish address because I do not have a bank Spanish account to rent with. 

So can I open one just using my UK passport?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachandy said:


> Hi all. Can anyone give me current up to date details on what documents I need to open a Spanish bank account. I do not have a NIE at the moment because I do not have a Spanish address, I do not have a Spanish address because I do not have a bank Spanish account to rent with.
> 
> So can I open one just using my UK passport?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


many banks will indeed open a non-resident account with just your passport, though some will want a NIE number

you can get a NIE number without a Spansih address though - you can even get one without ever coming to Spain


----------



## Beachandy (Feb 6, 2015)

> you can get a NIE number without a Spansih address though - you can even get one without ever coming to Spain


Really? That would be easier, how do I get one without coming to Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachandy said:


> Really? That would be easier, how do I get one without coming to Spain?


you apply at the Spanish consulate


----------



## stressedoutmummy (Jul 9, 2015)

*NIE No*

How do I get an NIE no without visiting Spain - I am looking to buy and would like as much done as possible in advance if possible

thanks




xabiachica said:


> many banks will indeed open a non-resident account with just your passport, though some will want a NIE number
> 
> you can get a NIE number without a Spansih address though - you can even get one without ever coming to Spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

See post #4


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you apply at the Spanish consulate


There is one in London and one in Edinburgh. Unfortunately I think you have to go in person, which is a bit of a bummer if you live in Sheffield. 

But you should be able to open a non-resident bank account with just a passport. Then once you are living here and get your NIE etc you must convert it to a resident account.


----------

